# IS die nummer eine abzocke



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2009)

ich habe eine  0170/..... nummer und würde sie gerne überpürfen ob sie schonmal bekannt geworden ist die nummer oda ob ich prüfen kann ob das so eine 2,99eur pro sms nummer. were ja schön wen ihr mir helfne könntet


----------



## wahlhesse (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: IS die nummer eine abzocke*

Recht unwahrscheinlich dass eine normale Handynummer gefährlich ist. Oft sind sie allerdings Lockvögel, welche erst später auf Premiumnummern verweisen.

Neben Google ist diese Seite recht aufschlussreich, wenn schon jemand Bekanntschaft mit der Nummer gemacht hat:
http://whocallsme.com/

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: IS die nummer eine abzocke*

hmm das stimmt vll. ich habe ein mädel bei wiealt.de kennen gelernt und joa es war schön mit ihr zuschreiben aber habe iergentwie das gefühl das  es doch zu schnell ging und angst das die sms etwas mehr kosten deswegne der hintergedanke,habe gerade mir ein prepaid handy geholt und getestet und ihr eine sms geschriebn 0.15cent hoffe das es sich mit meinem vetrags handy auch bei0,15cent bleiben ...bei der seite würde sie nicht aufgetaucht...


----------



## wahlhesse (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: IS die nummer eine abzocke*

Einfach den gesunden Menschenverstand nutzen. Wenn sie auf einmal mit fadenscheinigen Gründen auf Premium-SMS Nummern verweist, war es ein Lockvogel. Oder wenn Sie nach vielen Details fragt ohne selbst genug von sich preiszugeben... Obacht.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: IS die nummer eine abzocke*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Einfach den gesunden Menschenverstand nutzen. Wenn sie auf einmal mit fadenscheinigen Gründen auf Premium-SMS Nummern verweist, war es ein Lockvogel. Oder wenn Sie nach vielen Details fragt ohne selbst genug von sich preiszugeben... Obacht.
> 
> LG
> wahlhesse



aber ich meine prepaid und vertag sollten die kosten gleich seinund die nummer 0170 sollte nicht auf ein teure nummer verwiesen werden oda ?

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:51:05 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:50:12 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> aber ich meine prepaid und vertag sollten die kosten gleich seinund die nummer 0170 sollte nicht auf ein teure nummer verwiesen werden oda ?



also mit verweisen meine ich weiterleiten^^ das ich normale numemr wähle und das trodzem 2 -5eur kostet


----------



## wahlhesse (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: IS die nummer eine abzocke*

Eine normale Telefonnummer verursacht keine höheren Kosten als der Tarif der Karte sagt. Da bist Du soweit sicher. Wobei das Portal wiealt_de nicht abgesichert ist gegen Fake-Accounts. Meine persönliche Meinung wäre... Vorsicht!

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## varuna (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: IS die nummer eine abzocke*

Hallo, 

sag Ihr doch einfach, dass Du lieber mit Ihr Emails hin und her schreiben willst, oder das ihr euch in nem Chatroom trefft..... 

Wenn sie das aus irgendwelchen fadenscheinig Gründen nicht will, dann weißt, dass sie nur möchte, dass Du SMSen schreibst... 

LG varuna


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2009)

*AW: IS die nummer eine abzocke*

Hey das is ein guter typp danke für  den


----------



## HennesB (16 März 2014)

Hallo
ich habe bei 1-2-love.com mit einer Frau gechattet.Sehr nett,aber über sich selbst schreibt sie fast nichts.Fragen werden kaum beantwortet.Sie wohnt angeblich in der nähe zur Niederlande.Aber Fragen zur Niederlande kann und will Sie nicht beantworten.Auch wenn ich schrieb dass ich gerade in Ihrer Stadt Hoogstede war,blieb ohne antwort.Sie ist nur drauf aus dass ich möglichst viel schreibe und zu jeder Zeit.Wenn ich Nachts um 3 eine Nachricht schicke,dann wird diese auch umgehend beantwortet.Als ich ihr schrieb dass 1-2-love.com bullshit ist und nur Abzocke,da verwies sie mich auf ABGs.Da kannte Sie sich voll aus.
Auffallend ist dass sich die Frauen besonders gut aussehen und ich von jungen Frauen angeschrieben wurde von denen ich der Varter sein konnte.
Dann schreiben viele Frauen dass sie Sex wollten.So wurde ich von einer angeblichen Polizistin angeschrieben die Sextreffen wollte,aber erstmal ordentilich viel Chatten wollte,denn das Chatten kostet viel.
Welche Polizistin schreibt denn ich komme aus den Ort XY und suche Sex.
Dass die Justitz nicht gegen diese Betrüger vorgeht,verstehe ich nicht.Die machen Millionen auf Kosten von gutgläubigen Bürgern.
Früher nannte man so etwas Heiratsschwindler.


----------



## BenTigger (16 März 2014)

> Dass die Justitz nicht gegen diese Betrüger vorgeht,verstehe ich nicht.
> Die machen Millionen auf Kosten von gutgläubigen Bürgern.
> Früher nannte man so etwas Heiratsschwindler.



Falsch, sie sagen ja nicht, dass sie dich Heiraten wollen.
Sie sagen nur, wir wollen Sex. 
Und das hat mit Heiratsschwindel nichts mehr zu tun, da es heute gängige Praxis ist, dass man um Sex zu haben, nicht mehr verheiratet sein muss 

Naja und in den AGB steht eben, das es sich hier nur um einen Unterhaltungsdienst handelt und dazu auch Moderatoren eingesetzt werden, die so dem User die Zeit vertreiben, der sich dort anmeldet.
Ernste Absichten sind nicht zu erwarten.

Tja und schon bist du selbst gearscht, wenn du die AGB nicht liest und das für echte Anmache hältst.
Selbst schuld, wird die Aussage vom Gericht lauten.


----------



## HennesB (17 März 2014)

In den AGBs steht nichts von Moderatoren.Da steht dass die nur die Plattform zur verfügung stellen.Letztes Jahr sind die Geschäftsführer von so einer Verarscherplattform verknackt worden,weil diese Moderatoren eingesetzt habe um den Kunden das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen.
Ganz so einfach ist es nicht mit den AGBs.Einfach etwas rein schreiben und schon ist man aus den Schneider.Mit Absicht steht nichts von Moderatoren in den AGBs weil es verboten ist.
Ich bin US-Bürger und vieleicht sollte ich den Rahm abschöpfen in dem ich die in den USA verklage.Mal nachforschen ob da was zu holen ist!


----------



## Hippo (17 März 2014)

HennesB schrieb:


> Ich bin US-Bürger und vieleicht sollte ich den Rahm abschöpfen in dem ich die in den USA verklage.Mal nachforschen ob da was zu holen ist!


Da wird Dir auch nach US-Recht der Schnabel sauber bleiben.
Denn die versprechen grob gesagt nix außer daß sie die Kontaktmöglichkeit zur Verfügung stellen ...


----------



## BenTigger (17 März 2014)

OK  Hennes, ich gestehe, ich habe mir die AGBs von 12love beim erstellen meiner Antwort nicht durchgelesen, sondern bin aufgrund deiner Schilderung des Sachverhaltes, von den bekannten Börsen ausgegangen, in dem es um die von mir genannten Praktiken laut AGB geht.

Aber trotzdem ist es kein Betrug.
12love stellt nur die Plattform zur Verfügung, wie ich nu nach Studium der AGB sehen kann.
Die Dame die mit dir chatten wollte, hat dann als Userin keinen geldlichen Vorteil und ist daher auch nicht des Betruges schuldig zu sprechen.
Sie will einfach nur erotisch chatten, wird die dann sagen.

Sollte sie doch von 12love dazu angestiftet worden sein, mit viel chatten Geld zu erarbeiten und daran dann prozentual beteiligt werden, liegt es nun an dir, das zu beweisen.
Hast du keine Beweise, dann darfst du auch nicht von Betrug reden.

Hier ist es dann wieder das selbe wie am Ende meines ersten Beitrges dazu, wenn du dir echte Kontakte dabei vorgestellt hast:



> Tja und schon bist du selbst gearscht, wenn du die AGB nicht liest und das für echte Anmache hältst.
> Selbst schuld, wird die Aussage vom Gericht lauten.


----------

